# Introducing my fantastic dove, Milky



## dovegirl (Apr 15, 2006)

Hello everyone,

My dad bought me a young dove a few days ago.

His name is Milky. 

He is a white ring-neck dove.

He is about 3 weeks old. 

We were giving him hand rearing mix for 2 days, but now he is eating seeds. Now he doesn't want the hand rearing mix.

Milky is small and cute. 

In a few weeks, I will put him together with my other dove, Rosie. 

Here is a photo of milky eating seeds from my hands.

Regards
Ellie


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Awww! Milky is beautiful, and congratulations on your new baby. They are very calm birds, I have one two and her name is Pearl sits on my hand or shoulder and walks around with me.

Mary Ann


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Ellie, congratulations on your new dove Milky. He is very pretty and it looks as if he loves you already. Thank you for the picture and send some more!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Milkie is beautiful, I am sure that ROSIE will love the company.

Feather


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Ellie,

Milky is beautiful.

How are Comet and Candy doing?


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What a sweet and beautiful bird.

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lookin' good, Ellie! She's a cutie.

Will watch for pictures of Rosie and Milky together!


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

She's beautiful and love that name!


----------



## dovegirl (Apr 15, 2006)

*Milky getting aggressive*

Hello all,

It's Peter here.

Milky is starting to get aggressive. 

Milky is about 4 - 5 weeks old. 

He used to perch easily on my finger and eat comfortably from my hand and Ellie's hand.

Now he hits my hand with his wing! 

Whack!

He also pecked Ellie on her hand while she was hand feeding him. It was not an accident, ie, missing seed or accidently pecking an ink spot. It was a deliberate peck. She had plenty of seed on her hand.

Any idea why he has suddenly started wing hitting and pecking? 

It doesn't hurt, but it does suprise! Ellie is also getting a little scared of him.

More importantly, any idea on how to stop it? 

It must stop, as I can't keep an aggressive dove.

Regards
Peter


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Most pigeons & some doves will get more agresive as they get older.

Its just a way of showing there the boss or they dont want to be touched.

The dove must know its completly a dove and not humane at all lol, try bowing your head towards the dove, it shows respect to most pigeons & doves.Its a way of saying ''please dont peck me''.

If it does not stop well, there's nothing you can realy do about it my doves sometimes give me a little bite to leave them alone (Does not hurt at all).Dont give up on this little dove because you homed him/her and even tho it may bite I think you should still keep it (I have learned this my self now) and its not fair just because of a few bites you cant keep it.

Just give this dove some more time to get used to Ellie & you.


----------

